# Gateway Laptop-Pink Light on Front Panel



## Malibu Sky (Jan 8, 2010)

I have an older Gateway laptop.  It would not start this morning and whenever we hit the START button the front panel blinked a "pink" light.  We finally got it to boot up but the pink light is still glowing.  I have done a web search and a search on the Gateway website but I couldn't find any reference to this pink light.  I have never seen a pink light before so I am a bit worried...

The laptop is a few years old and I don't have the manual any more  

Does anyone have any clue what this means?

Thanks


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 8, 2010)

If it's on the front, below the touchpad buttons, and the one on the right, it shows pink when it's charging, and blue when fully charged.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Malibu Sky (Jan 8, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> If it's on the front, below the touchpad buttons, and the one on the right, it shows pink when it's charging, and blue when fully charged.
> 
> Jim Ricks




Thanks so much, so I am guessing that the battery just died!!


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 8, 2010)

Malibu Sky said:


> Thanks so much, so I am guessing that the battery just died!!



Could be. Mine will go to 'charge' mode once in a while inexplicably. It's not a bad idea to run it on battery power until it shuts down then plug it back in. Li-Ion batteries aren't supposed to develop 'memory', but I've found that periodically totally discharging them keeps them performing well. It's worth a try before you just go out and spring for a new battery.

Jim Ricks


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 8, 2010)

Pull the battery out of it, plug the laptop into the wall, and turn it on.  What color is the light?  

Put the battery back in, unplug the laptop from the wall, and turn it on.  What color is the light?

Your battery could easily be shot.  Or you could have a bad battery connection.  Try reseating the battery.  Make sure the AC connector is tight on both ends, and especially at the adapter in the middle.

Good luck with things.  Replacement batteries these days can cost a lot more than they used to, especially for an older computer.

Dave


----------

